# Ectopic after HSG test



## ttc_at_32

Hi All, 
This is my first time posting, though I've been all over these web-sites for the past couple of weeks. Short history is that my husband and I went to fertility dr after trying for 6 months (quick I know, but we didn't want to wait). Anyway, found that my husband had low sperm count, and count was so low we thought we would for sure have to go IUI or IVF route eventually. Doctor suggested HSG test for me just to make sure I had no issues... so I had HSG 10/06/2011 and no blockage. Last period was 09/30/2011, fertility stick showed ovulation 10/15/2011, ttc, pos pregnancy test 10/30... started brown spotting around 11/03, spotted for 6 days, then a few days later had watery pink discharge. All the while HCG was a lil low but rising. Got very concerned at 5/6 wk vag u/s when they could not see anything in my uterus. This past Thurs went for bloodwork at almost 7 wks preg, HCG was at 8,000 and vag u/s showed fetal heartbeat outside my uterus. Had emergency surgery to remove from right tube, was able to keep tube. They did a D&C as well because uterine lining was thick. So sad for the loss but also wondering, did HSG test cause this?? Wondering how many others had an ectopic after normal HSG test results. Maybe I'm just looking for a reason because I'm so upset but really hoping I did not bring this on myself. Also, anyone who had ectopic after HSG test go on to have a normal pregnancy after? I hope dye did not damage those delicate cilia hairs in my tubes. Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## ttc_at_32

Also, I never imagined how devastating it would be to lose a baby. I am so depressed over this... I can't look at my husband without crying. We were so happy to be pregnant, I hope this doesn't ruin our marriage. He even brought flowers home that first week after we found out I was pregnant. This is so sad and I now I feel like my reproductive future is so uncertain. Also wanted to add that I have a 13 yr old, got pregnant very young, unplanned and it was 100% normal healthy prenancy. Why now when I am older, wiser and in a stable marriage does this have to happen? Very frustrating. Sorry just had to vent.:cry:


----------



## Ellis0498

Hi Hun, I'm so sorry for loss. I found out Yesterday that I have an ectopic pregnancy and my symptoms were much the same as yours. They are currently testing my levels to see if it will be surgery or drugs.
I haven't stopped crying since I found out and my poor poor husband doesnt know what to do. 
I unfortunately do not have the answer to your question but just wanted you to know there are others out sending big hugs who have been through/going through the same thing. I hope the tears lessen with time. Xxxx


----------



## Lucy529

ttc ans ellis am so sorry for your loss i just went through the same thing my story is a long and hard one but just to summerize i have always been told that it would be hard to conceive if at all possible for me as i have severe pcos and diabetes with high blood pressure i was told that when i was 19 am 28 now happily married and stable but i had no plans of family bc of what i had been told then a month ago i was told that i had a cyst on my one and only ovary and that it would have to be removed that was devastaqting in itseld bc i knew then all possibilitiess were out.

i had begun to bleed and went to drs they did a preg test and BFP but unfortunetly two days later was told that i was having a m/c well i had been bleeding for 3 weeks and so i had to have a d&C bet then had to have an open laparotomy which they cut my ab like a c section bc it turned out i had an ectopic pregnancy

i know how you feel i am devastated as well bc i dont have any kids and neither does my DH who had been there no matter what, i have hope that GOD is great and knows what he is doing don't loose hope sometimes things happen and although we dont know why there is always an answer keep the faith and know that you are not alone hugs to ya both


----------

